# Could she be pregnant?



## rmv1983 (Apr 30, 2008)

Last Sat. I bought an adorable little female from a local pet shop that sells feeder rats. They keep all sexes together as they told me before they only had males, but after sexing them, discovered a female. She was a small feeder rat, so I am guessing she is 6+ weeks old. I recently noticed a slight bulge in her abdomen area (like a pear shape, but only slightly), and was concerned that she might be pregnant, but did not know if it was possible at such a young age (mostly the reason I got a young feeder rat as opposed to an adult, I thought she couldn't get pregnant). 

The original intent was to eventually house her with my two adult females, but right now she is to small to go in with them, as she can squeeze out of the bars in their cage :lol: She is temporarily in a 10 gallon aquarium.

I'm hoping she is not pregnant, but if she is...what do you do with the babies? It was not my intent to get a pregnant rat, and there is no way I would be able to keep her babies (if she is pregnant), I already have three rats, that is plenty. My mom mentioned perhaps taking them back to the store once they are old enough, but I don't think I could stand the fact something I watched grow up was going to be dinner for a snake :x 

Do rat rescues take accidental litters? Nobody I know would have a pet rat, I get funny faces when I tell them about mine XD :roll: 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

From everything I've heard, rats can get pregnant as young as 5 weeks, but it's very bad for them. I'm sure many rescues would take babies (that's what they're there for, pretty much), and also if you post where you live some of us might be able to take them.

Could you post a few pictures of her?


----------



## rmv1983 (Apr 30, 2008)

I will post some pictures once I have access to a digital camera  Thank you. I'm hoping she is just a little tubby though, I have only had her a week, but she does look a little more "rounded" than my adult females.


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Definitely post pics. Recently someone thought their baby was pregnant but she was actually really ill, so its important that we see a pic.

You can advertise the babies locally and then you get some say in who takes them or not. People on here can sometimes take one or two too, and yep rescues. I would never give my animals to petstores because ANYONE can take them and use them for whatever they want.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

there are a couple of petstores in my area that i would trust because a) they sell them for a higher price (like $16) whereas other stores sell them for as low as $6, so people wanting feeders will go to the cheaper stores. b) they ONLY sell males! that is so very responsible of them! i've even bought hamsters there and they only carry males, period!

so if worse comes to worse, you could check out the stores and see if there are any with good standards like that....


----------



## rmv1983 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a couple of pictures of the little lady (CoCo)


















I'm hoping its an overreaction on my part to a chubby rat


----------



## Kellye (Apr 25, 2008)

I'd wait on others to reply but it's looking like preggers to me. Only other option that I could think of would be mega colon but she's looking more ROUND and less just bloated. Is she pooping normally?


----------



## rmv1983 (Apr 30, 2008)

She is pooping normally. I'm frightened for her, she can't be anymore than six weeks old, she was a "small" feeder rat. She was in all probability housed with male rats. The bulging now is very slight, but apparent. My adult females don't have the same type of bulge, which is what rose my concerns. And thank you


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Her coloration tells me she can't have megacolon [something only high white marked rats get], so she is probably pregnant. Hooded rats can't get megacolon  -just read a huge article on it- Best of luck with her, I hope there aren't any complications.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

My rat looked just like that when i began to panick and she ended up having 11 healthy babies  she deffinately looks pregnant to me, i'd put money on that, don't worry if she is though, everyone on here have given me fantastic advise when my rat was pregnant and we have had no complications at all  good luck and take care! xxx


----------



## rmv1983 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone, you have been very helpful  I'll be prepared if their are some unexpected babies.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

How is she doing?  hope everything is ok xxx


----------



## Nicotine (Jan 2, 2008)

KayRatz said:


> Her coloration tells me she can't have megacolon [something only high white marked rats get], so she is probably pregnant. Hooded rats can't get megacolon  -just read a huge article on it- Best of luck with her, I hope there aren't any complications.


I -think- that not ONLY high whites get megacolon, but it's most probable for them to, isn't it? I'm not sure, so I'm just asking about whether or not they can.
I was also under the impression hooded rats could get megacolon too - particularly blue? Again, I might be mistaken.


----------



## Rattiegma (Jan 23, 2008)

From the way I understand it, hoodeds can't get MC.


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

